# Klein BX cutter alternative? NWS? Knipex?



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking for a dedicated BX cutter. Other apprentices I have worked with that do a lot of BX rough-in have usually used the attached Klein cable cutters.
I don't like them. They're awkward, take up too much space in the tool belt, and just look goofy.

I've been checking out Knipex cutters and recently discovered NWS. Checked out lots of reviews but haven't seen any specifically mention cutting BX/MC.

Does anyone use NWS or Knipex that might weigh in on this? Another brand entirely?


Also attached photos of the "heavy duty" NWS cutter and a similar spring-opening Knipex. 
Specs are about the same. Longer handle on the Knipex but 1mm larger opening on the NWS.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Does the knipex say max capacity 15mm diameter on the handle? It also seem to say CU+AL which means no steel. That thing certainly wont live long cutting MC and even then it would have to be very small MC unless I'm interpreting that wrong.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

The Kleins are also only rated for Cu+Al. A lot of BX/AC is Al armored. If the Kleins can then the others should.

Knipex gives a cutting diameter of 15mm for Cu+All, but only rates them for 1/0 conductors.
Klein doesn't give a cutting diameter but they are rated for 4/0 Al so we'll say 17.5mm max.
Typical BX would be around 1/2" so a 15mm capacity should be adequate. The 1/0 rating casts some doubt though.

The longer handle on the Kleins should mean more leverage but seem awkward for single-handed use. If the smaller tools are handier and will still cut the majority of BX sizes I would happily take the tradeoff.

If I could cut a bunch of BX with either alternative I'd have my answer. Haven't met anyone with a pair yet.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I only use those kleins for stripping.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Rotosplitters???


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Benner Nawman UP-B41
http://benner-nawman.com/tools/up-b41-the-original-clean-cutter/
They work awesomely on anything not steel. Though never intended for cutting mc it is my go to tool - hard to find but well worthwhile.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Rotosplitters???


Nobody in my company uses them. Saw one set buried in a service van in unused condition. Apparently not too common in Canada. Might be useful for stripping but I'm just looking for something to cut lots of BX with.

Even the bigger NWS cutters look handier than the Kleins. I don't think the extra jaw would see any use with BX.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

BBS said:


> Looking for a dedicated BX cutter. Other apprentices I have worked with that do a lot of BX rough-in have usually used the attached Klein cable cutters.
> I don't like them. They're awkward, take up too much space in the tool belt, and just look goofy.
> 
> I've been checking out Knipex cutters and recently discovered NWS. Checked out lots of reviews but haven't seen any specifically mention cutting BX/MC.
> ...


Those Kleins are NOT BX cutters, they're wire cutters. These are Klein BX cutters.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-All-Purpose-Shears-and-BX-Cutter-1104/100630723
A Rotosplit or the actual Klein cutters will do you well IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

BBS said:


> Nobody in my company uses them. Saw one set buried in a service van in unused condition. Apparently not too common in Canada. Might be useful for stripping but I'm just looking for something to cut lots of BX with.
> 
> Even the bigger NWS cutters look handier than the Kleins. I don't think the extra jaw would see any use with BX.


I use my linesman. For basic stuff. Like 14/2 12/2 12/3 and so on.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Rochsolid said:


> I use my linesman. For basic stuff. Like 14/2 12/2 12/3 and so on.


That's what I've been doing for typical work. Some of our guys wind up pulling and cutting BX all day, not even stripping the ends. When the only task is cutting they tend to get a dedicated tool.



That_Dude said:


> Those Kleins are NOT BX cutters, they're wire cutters. These are Klein BX cutters.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-All-Purpose-Shears-and-BX-Cutter-1104/100630723
> A Rotosplit or the actual Klein cutters will do you well IMO. :thumbup:


I've seen those posted on here before, never in-store or at work. Always got the impression that they were meant for stripping the armor. If it's for cutting and reshaping it would take two actions. Cut and reshape. The NWS and Knipex cutters are supposed to maintain the shape while they cut. No reshaping necessary. No?

As for rotosplits. Since none of our foremen use them I doubt I'd be allowed to use one unless I could demonstrate their superiority in speed and quality of work.


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

Klein bx cutters in that link above are just for striping same as roto splits and I use them over roto splits any day of the week. They are way faster in my opinion have yet to cross a man that could strip bx/mc faster with there roto then i can with my bx cutters haha. As for actually cutting bx. I always just break the casing with my hands and use linemens. If doing a larg demo job I find a small pair of bolt cutters to be great


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

The linked NWS and Knipex are just cable shears....NOT BX cutters....


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Warning: Do NOT use the above NWS and Knipex CABLE shears for cutting MC/BX, you will nick the blades and be buying another pair in a day. Use a rotosplit, linemans, or *****. :whistling2:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

Note: The 2 Jaw - One is is cut the insuation, then the back jaw is to cut the copper/al


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

That_Dude said:


> Warning: Do NOT use the above NWS and Knipex CABLE shears for cutting MC/BX, you will nick the blades and be buying another pair in a day. Use a rotosplit, linemans, or *****. :whistling2:


Good to hear a definite answer. Thank you.

So you're saying that there is no dedicated tool for just cutting BX in one action. Note that I am not looking for a rotosplit, *****, or some variant for cutting and stripping BX.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Your making this to complicated. Grab your linesman and cut the cable. Problem solved lol


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

BBS said:


> Good to hear a definite answer. Thank you.
> 
> So you're saying that there is no dedicated tool for just cutting BX in one action. Note that I am not looking for a rotosplit, *****, or some variant for cutting and stripping BX.


There is a tool, they are mentioned above... Don't overthink it. :no::whistling2:







IBTL.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> Your making this to complicated. Grab your linesman and cut the cable. Problem solved lol


That was my first thought. :wallbash:


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

As mentioned, I saw other electricians (apprentices) using tools like the Kleins in my first post as dedicated BX cutters.
I personally do use my linesman to cut BX but I wanted to ask here to find out whether those apprentices had chosen a good tool for that job or were being idiots.
Many apprentices are so I usually double-check what they say.

I appreciate the straight answer on whether the NWS and Knipex tools are suitable. I will not purchase either of them for this purpose.

I will continue to use my linesman for cutting, ***** or maybe a roto-split for stripping armor.

Thank you


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Rochsolid said:


> Your making this to complicated. Grab your linesman and cut the cable. Problem solved lol



Yeah, pretty much. Although, I just use my *****.


----------

